# Transcend's Liftime warranty ?



## Faun (Dec 5, 2009)

It just happened that my RAM died and when I asked the dealer to replace it, he said that the warranty of 3 years is over. I said it is written that the product has lifetime warranty. He told me that it is not so. 

So we consumers are duped by Transcend Lifetime Warranty bullshIt?

Anybody got their Transcend RAM replaced after more than 3 years ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

kanjar said:


> It just happened that my RAM died and when I asked the dealer to replace it, he said that the warranty of 3 years is over. I said it is written that the product has lifetime warranty. He told me that it is not so.
> 
> So we consumers are duped by Transcend Lifetime Warranty bullshIt?
> 
> Anybody got their Transcend RAM replaced after more than 3 years ?


This I'm afraid is a very shady term coined by some manufacturers. The lifetime is the lifetime of the product as stated by the manufacturer. Seems it is three years in this case. Really, this is daylight duping.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2009)

sh!t 

Transcend just lost some rep from a loyal customer.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2009)

The lifetime of an electronic product is considered 3-5 years. So when somebody says Lifetime Warranty, confirm for how many years it is actually. Its not only Transcend but all manufacturers do so.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2009)

ya it is, as in Case of pendrive it is 5 years.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2009)

Lifetime warranty refers to warranty for the natural lifespan of the product in question; many consumers misinterpret this as warranty for their lifetime ! Duration and terms of the warranty varies with the product. Personally I have found it VERY MISLEADING.

IDEA: I think Digit can tell us something about warranties in their upcoming issue


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

That will anger their advertisers a lot. Let's see if freedom of expression and journalism are retained here. I remember reading a few odd references to this issue in some shady corners of the magazine sometimes, but let's have a full blown article on it. Great idea Neville Uncle.


----------

